# crossbow - crossbowman = βαλλιστρίδα - βαλλιστριδοφόρος



## Aeliane (Aug 19, 2009)

Το βρίσκω σαν *βαλλιστρίδα*.
Πώς λέγεται ο crossbowman?


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2009)

Εδώ το λέει χειριστής βαλλίστρας.

Υ.Γ. Κι εδώ μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση: http://www.sff.gr/forums/index.php?showtopic=425. Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, το crossbow, το Μεσαίωνα, το λέγανε τζάγρα, οπότε ίσως να μπορείς να πεις τζαγρέρης.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Με μία λέξη, *βαλλιστριδοφόροι*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2009)

Άλλες ονομασίας για τη βαλλίστρα εδώ (αρκεμπουζοδόξαρο, μπαλέστρα).


----------



## Aeliane (Aug 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Με μία λέξη, *βαλλιστριδοφόροι*.



Ή μάλλον *βαλλιστριδοβόλος;*


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 19, 2009)

Χρειάζεται προσοχή για να μην υπάρξει σύγχυση μεταξύ βαλλίστρας-baliste-ballista (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballista) η οποία είναι βαρύ όπλο (βάλλει στερεωμένο στο έδαφος και χρησιμοποιείται κατά τις πολιορκίες) της Αρχαιότητας και του Μεσαίωνα (προερχόμενο από το καταπελτικόν του Διονυσίου των Συρακουσών και τον γαστραφέτη των κατοπινών χρόνων), και της βαλλιστρίδας-arbalète-crossbow (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossbow), λατ. arcuballista, το οποίο είναι είδος τόξου που βάλλει χρησιμοποιώντας την "τεχνολογία" της βαλλίστρας. Το "χειριστής βαλλίστρας" του Ambrose ταιριάζει καλύτερα με το βαρύ όπλο. Βεβαίως, οι Ιταλοί χρησιμοποιούν την ίδια λέξη (Balestra) και για τα δύο (τόξο και όπλο πολιορκίας). Φαίνεται, επίσης, ότι η Άννα η Κομνηνή περιγράφει το τόξο στην Αλεξιάδα ονομάζοντάς το "τσάνγκρα" ή "τζάγρα".

Μετά από όλα αυτά, διαπιστώνετε ότι πρόταση δεν έχω υποβάλει καμία. Κάτι σαν τοξότης με βαλλιστρίδα/ βαλλίστρα ή με αρβαλέτη (αν δίνει καθόλου ευρήματα η μεταγραφή της γαλλικής λέξης), ίσως;

Έδιτ Εξαιρετική η πρόταση του νίκελ για τους βαλλιστριδοφόρους (όχι βαλλιστριδοβόλους, καθόσον το όπλο ρίχνει βέλη)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2009)

Εγώ τοξότη με βαλλίστρα τον ήξερα, αλλά στην ιστορία των τόξων εδώ,  αναφέρει το _χειριστή β._ που είπε ο Αμβρόσιος (αναφέρει και το _γαστραφέτη_ του Ρογήρου).


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2009)

Ερχόμουν να κάνω την ίδια παρατήρηση με του Ρογήρου επειδή είδα ότι σε βιβλίο που διαβάζεται στο διαδίκτυο μιλάει για βαλλίστρες και βαλλιστροφόρους, ενώ από την περιγραφή και την εικόνα είναι φανερό ότι πρόκειται για βαλλιστρίδες. Βεβαίως, οι μεγάλες βαλλίστρες μόνο χειριστές είχαν, δεν τις «έφερε» κανείς.

Παρατηρώ πάντως ότι η μεν ΜΕΕ κάνει τη διάκριση, ενώ ο Πάπυρος στο λήμμα _τόξο_ μιλάει για «βαλλίστρα».

Ως προς την σύνθεση με —βόλος, ας σημειωθεί ότι ο τοξοβόλος είναι, νομίζω, η μοναδική περίπτωση όπου η σύνθεση γίνεται με το όπλο, το μέσο, και όχι με το αντικείμενο που βάλλεται. Οι άλλοι είναι σφαιροβόλος, δισκοβόλος, λιθοβόλος, και οι στρατιώτες είναι μουσκετοφόρος, τυφεκιοφόρος κ.λπ.


----------



## Aeliane (Aug 19, 2009)

Ένας όμιλος τοξοβολίας με παρέπεμψε στη Σκοπευτική Ομοσπονδία, όπου με πληροφόρησαν ότι δεν τη χρησιμοποιούν πια και δεν έχουν αντίστοιχη λέξη για τον crossbowman. Δεν εγκρίνουν τη λέξη "χειριστής" γιατί τους θυμίζει μηχάνημα, αλλά δεν προτείνουν κάτι άλλο. 

Μάλλον ο "χειριστής" ταιριάζει στην πολιορκητική μηχανή, τη *βαλλίστρα*),[/B], που λέγεται και *βαλλιστής.*
Τελικά ίσως ο "τοξότης βαλλιστρίδας" είναι ο καταλληλότερος όρος.

Ευχαριστώ όλους.


----------



## Aeliane (Aug 19, 2009)

Ως προς την σύνθεση με —βόλος, ας σημειωθεί ότι ο τοξοβόλος είναι, νομίζω, η μοναδική περίπτωση όπου η σύνθεση γίνεται με το όπλο, το μέσο, και όχι με το αντικείμενο που βάλλεται. Οι άλλοι είναι σφαιροβόλος, δισκοβόλος, λιθοβόλος, και οι στρατιώτες είναι μουσκετοφόρος, τυφεκιοφόρος κ.λπ.

Ευχαριστώ. *Βαλλιστριδοφόρος λοιπόν.*


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2009)

Τοξότης βαλλιστρίδας σαν όρος δεν είναι σωστό με τη στενή έννοια, γιατί η βαλλιστρίδα/βαλλίστρα δεν είναι ακριβώς τόξο. Βέβαια, όταν το διαβάζεις καταλαβαίνεις πάνω-κάτω περί τίνος πρόκειται.

Νομίζω ότι το καταλληλότερο και πιο ορθό είναι ο βαλλιστριδοφόρος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2009)

Ναι, ο μεταφραστής του Ψυχογιού δεν είχε πρόβλημα (δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το βιβλίο). Ακολουθεί overkill:


Ο Εντουάρ ντε Μποζέ ήταν στα δεξιά, όπου είχε συγκεντρώσει πάνω από χίλιους βαλλιστριδοφόρους και άλλους τόσους οπλίτες
[*]Ο δούκας πήγε να διαμαρτυρηθεί, αλλά ακριβώς εκείνη τη στιγμή αντήχησε μια σάλπιγγα και οι βαλλιστριδοφόροι άρχισαν να κατηφορίζουν το λόφο.
[*]Πίσω από τον καθένα τους ερχόταν ένας πεζικάριος με μια πελώρια ασπίδα που θα προστάτευε το βαλλιστριδοφόρο ενόσω θα όπλιζε ξανά το δύσχρηστο όπλο του.
[*]Οι βαλλιστριδοφόροι βρίσκονταν ήδη στα ριζά του λόφου κι απλώνονταν προς τα δεξιά για να πλαγιοκοπήσουν τους Άγγλους.
[*]Ένας Άγγλος τοξότης, που είχε σηκωθεί για να σημαδέψει, χτυπήθηκε στον ώμο από ένα βέλος βαλλιστρίδας και το δικό του βέλος άρχισε μια τρελή τροχιά στον αέρα.
[*]ενώ οι βαλλιστριδοφόροι πλησίασαν περισσότερο για να σημαδέψουν τους Άγγλους τοξότες
[*]Ένα βέλος από βαλλιστρίδα πέρασε μέσα από ένα σιδερένιο κράνος τρυπώντας ένα αγγλικό κεφάλι.
[*]Μερικά βέλη έπεσαν από την κορυφή του πύργου και τα βέλη των βαλλιστρίδων χτύπησαν τις πέτρες
[*]Οι τοξότες στα δύο πίσω χαρακώματα είχαν εύκολους στόχους, ωστόσο το ίδιο ίσχυε και για τους Γενοβέζους βαλλιστριδοφόρους που εμφανίστηκαν πίσω από τις ασπίδες τους 
[*]Ο Εντουάρ ντε Μποζέ, επικεφαλής των βαλλιστριδοφόρων, είδε τους φυγάδες και φώναξε στους Γενοβέζους ν' αφήσουν τις βαλλιστρίδες τους και να μπουν στη φωτιά της μάχης.
κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ναι, ο μεταφραστής του Ψυχογιού δεν είχε πρόβλημα (δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το βιβλίο).


Όχι μόνο ποιο είναι το βιβλίο δεν ξέρεις, αλλά αν κάνεις μια μικρή έρευνα στα διάφορα βιβλία του εκδοτικού οίκου, διαπιστώνεις ότι απαξιούν να αναφέρουν τα ονόματα των μεταφραστών στα μεταφρασμένα βιβλία.
Π.χ. http://www.psichogios.gr/book.asp?cid=22652
http://www.psichogios.gr/book.asp?cid=22597


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 19, 2009)

Γεια σας, είμαι ο Γιος στο Ψυχογιός και άκουσα να αναφέρεται το όνομά μου εν αδίκω, οπότε αποφάσισα να διορθώσω τα κακώς λεχθέντα για να μη σπιλώνεται άλλο το ένδοξο όνομα της οικογενείας μου. 
Θα απαντήσω με μια ρητορική ερώτηση στην παρατήρηση της φίλτατης Αλεξάνδρας: Πώς να βάλω το όνομα των μεταφραστών στα βιβλία όταν τους πληρώνω τόσα λίγα χρήματα που οι μεταφράσεις που μου φέρνουν είναι άθλιες και του ποδαριού και αναγκάζομαι να τις ξανα-κάνω όλες μόνος μου; 
Ξέρετε ότι πριν από πολλά χρόνια με λέγανε Γιο απλώς, αλλά μετά την ενασχόλησή μου με τα εκδοτικά έγινε Ψυχο-Γιος γιατί τα κάνω όλα για την ψυχή της φουκαριάρας της μάνας μου; 
Ξέρετε πόσο κοστίζει η αράδα που μου θέλετε να τυπώσω κιόλας το όνομα του μεταφραστή; Κι αν τον λένε Σπανοβαγγελοδημήτρη Θρασύβουλο; Τι θα κάνω; Κλέφτης θα γίνω εγώ; 

Αυτά για την ώρα και θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι κάθε ομοιότητα με πραγματικά πρόσωπα ή καταστάσεις είναι εντελώς συμπτωματική.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2009)

Εσείς οι περίεργοι άνθρωποι με τις επαγγελματικές διαστροφές, να ψάχνετε στο biblionet αν θέλετε και στοιχεία μεταφραστή. Μην τα περιμένετε όλα από τους εκδότες.

http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=143823
http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=143709


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2009)

Όσο χιουμοριστικά και να το δούμε, δεν οφείλεται σε επαγγελματική διαστροφή το να θέλει ο επισκέπτης του ιστοχώρου ενός εκδοτικού οίκου να ξέρει και το όνομα του μεταφραστή. Διαστροφή είναι να θέλουμε να ξέρουν την ύπαρξη του biblionet οι επισκέπτες που δεν έχουν επαγγελματική σχέση με τον χώρο των εκδόσεων.


----------



## Tsialas (Aug 19, 2009)

Κάπου το έχω πετύχει και ως "τοξοβαλλίστρα", αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2009)

Στη σελίδα 7 αυτού του βιβλίου θα βρεις την _τοξοβαλλίστρα_, που μοιάζει με τον καταπέλτη. Αλλά αποκάτω υπάρχει η _*χειροβαλλίστρα*_, όπως κι εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballista#The_cheiroballistra.2FManuballista


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2011)

Aeliane said:


> Ως προς την σύνθεση με —βόλος, ας σημειωθεί ότι ο τοξοβόλος είναι, νομίζω, η μοναδική περίπτωση όπου η σύνθεση γίνεται με το όπλο, το μέσο, και όχι με το αντικείμενο που βάλλεται. Οι άλλοι είναι σφαιροβόλος, δισκοβόλος, λιθοβόλος, και οι στρατιώτες είναι μουσκετοφόρος, τυφεκιοφόρος κ.λπ.


Πρόσεξα αυτή την παρατήρηση σήμερα, που χρειάστηκε να τεκμηριώσω ένα σχόλιό μου. Νομίζω ότι η χρήση «τοξοβόλος» είναι λάθος (ναι, ξέρω ότι έχει μπόλικες γκουγκλιές, αλλά πολλές από αυτές είναι ίδιες ή έχουν κοινή προέλευση), ξεκίνησε από εσφαλμένη χρήση για τον αθλητή της τοξοβολίας (από άνθρωπο άσχετο με το άθλημα, επειδή εκεί αποκαλούν τους αθλητές τους, σωστά: τοξότες) και εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται, πάντα κττγμ λανθασμένα, ακριβώς για τον λόγο που αναφέρει η Aeliane.


----------



## Earion (Apr 12, 2011)

Αρκετά μπερδεμένο το ζήτημα και νομίζω ότι καλύτερα θα το προσεγγίσουμε αν το δούμε στην ιστορική του εξέλιξη. Ξεκινώ από τη σωστή επισήμανση του Ρογέριου.

Από την ελληνιστική *βαλλίστρα *(λατινικά ballista), μεγάλου μεγέθους βλητική μηχανή, περνάμε στη *χειροβαλλίστρα *του Ήρωνος (cheiroballista), πολύ ελαφρότερη μεν, αλλά όχι τόσο ελαφριά που να αποτελεί ατομικό όπλο. Οι Ρωμαίοι την είπαν manuballista, και εξόπλισαν με αυτή τις λεγεώνες τους. Το επόμενο βήμα, προς το ελαφρό ατομικό όπλο, φαίνεται πως έγινε στη μεσαιωνική Δύση. (Σημειωτέον ότι αιώνες πριν είχε ανεξάρτητα εφευρεθεί από τους Κινέζους). Τέτοιο όπλο (crossbow, arbalete) φαίνεται πως δεν γνώρισαν ούτε οι Ρωμαίοι ούτε οι Βυζαντινοί, γιατί ειδικά οι τελευταίοι εκφράζουν την έκπληξή τους μόλις το συναντούν στα χέρια των σταυροφόρων. Οι Βυζαντινοί, όταν το είδαν, το ονόμασαν *τζάγ(κ)ρα*, από τη λέξη της παλαιάς γαλλικής chancre, που σήμαινε αρχικά «καρκίνος», δηλαδή κάβουρας, και κατέληξε να σημαίνει «δερματικό έλκος», δηλαδή «καρκίνος» με τη σημερινή έννοια. Οι στρατιώτες που χειρίζονταν τζάγρες ονομάζονταν *τζαγράτορες*.

Πώς θα την ονομάσουμε εμείς σήμερα; Καταρχήν όχι σκέτα _βαλλίστρα_, όπως γίνεται εδώ, γιατί αυτό μας γυρίζει πίσω.

Μικρή βαλλίστρα, *βαλλιστρίδα*, μου ακούγεται καλύτερο. Και ο στρατιώτης με τη βαλλιστρίδα *βαλλιστριδοφόρος*, και στην εξέλιξη *βαλλιστροφόρος*, όπως εδώ.

Από το arbalete, arbalette, arbaleste πήραμε την αρμπαλέτα, αλλά η λέξη μου φαίνεται αρκετά ύστερη, μάλλον προς τις αρχές της Αναγέννησης. Το _αρκεμπουζοδόξαρο _που ανέσυρε ο Δόκτωρ δεν είναι μία ενιαία λέξη (συνδυασμός δύο ιδιοτήτων), είναι «περιεκτική», αρκεμπούζια μαζί με δοξάρια, όπως λέμε «μαχαιροπήρουνα».

Προσωπικά μου αρέσει πολύ το *τοξοβαλλίστρα *και το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, γιατί κατά κάποιο τρόπο πάει να αντιγράψει τη δομή της λέξης cross-bow. Αλλά βρίσκω κάπως μακαρονίστικο τον παραγόμενο όρο για το χειριστή της (*τοξοβαλλιστροφόρος;).

Τελικά, όπως καταλάβατε συμφωνώ με τη λύση που δίνεται στην επικεφαλίδα.

(Τόση συζήτηση για να καταλήξουμε στην αρχή. Έτσι είμαστε εμείς οι Λεξιλόγοι, ψιλολογήματα, ψιλολογήματα και ξαναγυρνάμε στα ίδια…)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2011)

Earion said:


> (Τόση συζήτηση για να καταλήξουμε στην αρχή. Έτσι είμαστε εμείς οι Λεξιλόγοι, ψιλολογήματα, ψιλολογήματα και ξαναγυρνάμε στα ίδια…)


Μην το λες, ξεμπλέξαμε τουλάχιστον με τα αρκεμπουζοδόξαρα...


----------

